# HELP!! energency!



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know exactly what happened but my bird and my dog was in my bed( i turned around for a second cuz the dog i thought could be trusted), but i think the bird jumped on my dog and startled it, and now my dove has a broken beak. You know how scissors are? Well her beak looks like a slightly opened scissor she cant open the beak and now sits n closes her eyes shes in great pain. It doesn't seem like i cant put her beak back in place either. What can i do??????? do i have to put it to sleep???? =/ Can i do anything at all? Please leave the "why do you have a dog n bird together" comments to yourself, im just looking for help.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

Can you call your local 24 emergency vet? I am sure they would be able to help your bird. Doubtless, you have thought of this already. If you don't know the # of your local emergency vet, you can look online and you should be able to find one that is close to you. Certainly, with the extent of the injury and the fact that your bird appears to be in great pain, you would want to get immediate medical attention for her ASAP. 

Please keep us informed how things turn out for you and your bird.

Bill B.


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you yes, i have their number, and also a animal medical center but i plan to head to the emergency vet tomorrow ASAP. I called the Vet place n im supposed to receive a call soon. I put "anbesol" in hopes it numbs some of its external pain


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Good luck, but if your bird cannot open the beak, then it can't drink any water, which is very critical. But, since it is late, I am hopeful that first thing in the morning will be okay. I will keep your bird in my thoughts and please post to let us know what happens.

Bill B.


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*Verifying*

What did the dog do? Are you sure that it is her beak that is hurt, or is it part of her mouth? Perhaps you should isolate her in a warm, dark place.
You could also check this website (i am not sure whether it has any advice on broken beaks though).
www.internationaldovesociety.com
Could you please post a picture?

P.S I have a dog too, but she is a greyhound and she spends half her time at my parent's place. She is rather more afraid than friendly to my birds.


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

is it possible to put 1-2 drops in its beak? i don't think that will harm her. I just feel so bad for it cause i know its in pain. the 24 energency place doesnt treat birds, i called 2 of them.


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

I think i tortured it already tryin to take a pic with flash cuz it wont show without flash. its beak has no cracks or anything but the top beak is slightly turned to the right, making it impossible to close its beak. Its like a freak accident cuz there weren't any bite bruises or external bleeding which i dont get. Maybe the dog bit its beaK?? idk. Usually my dog is scared of my dove cuz it laughs n tries to go on top of it, but i guess it caught my dog on a bad day.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

gforceight said:


> *is it possible to put 1-2 drops in its beak?*
> 
> i don't think that will harm her. I just feel so bad for it cause i know its in pain. the 24 energency place doesnt treat birds, i called 2 of them.


This does sound very strange. 
If the dog did bite your dove, given you say there are no other injuries, he may have nipped the beak just enought to cause it to become misaligned. Just a thought. 

Yes, you can hydrate your dove by administering a drop or two (at a time) of fluids just *alongside* the beak. Using a eyedropper works well. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can it be that the upper beak is gotten inside of the lower beak?


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

If you are in NYC, I think AMC disbanded their avian/exotics department. 

http://www.vmcli.com/ has an emergency avian vet on call. There are other places you could go to too, like http://www.vimanyrx.com/ (Thursdays and Saturdays only) or http://www.nassauanimalemergency.com/ (avian vet is on call there Sunday all day).

Jennifer


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

A lot of the places here don't take birds. As for the one-2 that do they charge 150 for the visit + $200 extra just to do anything with the bird. I understand people need to pay their expenses so the price is so steep, but with that money i can buy a flock. The only thing im worried about is its pain and im giving it over the counter meds mixed with a dropper and putting 2 drops of water every hour on the side of its beak. I plan to buy baby pidgeon formula and feed it that, along with taping its bottom jaw/beak(or attempt to) like my father said to realign it.


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

The red stuff under its beak its meds i used in attempt to numb its beak. no blood externally


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What over the counter meds are you giving your bird?


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

Anbesol and advil(mixed in water) so its not all that powerful


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going through this, I can't begin to imagine how terrible it all must be. I hope the bird gets better very soon.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

gforceight said:


> Anbesol and advil(mixed in water) so its not all that powerful



No matter the dosage... I don't think that this is recommended.  Please wait until a member who has more experience (than I do) in this area...to help you!

In the meantime keep him safe, quite and warm. You can also read through this thread.....http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/kinda-silly-question-21252.html?highlight=advil


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You really NEED to take your bird to a veterinarian.
Many of the medications that are safe for us to use are harmful to our pet companions and can even be fatal. Advil is very dangerous to birds and can caause liver damage.


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

Could there be a fracture of the skull or jaw? torn muscle? Pain of that kind could run deep, too deep for over the counter, I fear. Have you been able to get to a vet yet? Please, please do!

Best hopes...


----------

